# Yellowing plants :(



## Sushi Monster (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi folks! I have plants in my 30 gallon that are starting to yellow fairly quickly. Not good.
I have a fine gravel substrate with 1.7 watts per gallon. Im using PLant Grow Iron Enriched fert : http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?familyid=13587
I use a capful every week. I also do a 30% water change every week. 
I have 6 types of plants:
*Mondo Grass (half dead)
Aluminum Plant 
A BIG Brazilian sword (i think thats what it is) OR a Anubias afzelii
Ambulia
Anubias nana
And Hemianthus callitrichoides which is barely living.*

I dont have any type of carbon additive or a CO2 thingy. I leave the lights on for about 10-12 hours a day. 
I dont want to loose my (once) beautiful plants.  Can someone help? :help:


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Hello,

the sword plant and anubias, and possibly the ambulia can probably grow with your light conditions. The HC likely won't survive with that amount of light.

The Mondo and aluminum plants will die no matter what you do if you keep them in the aquarium - they are not true aquatics....you can plant them in moist soil and place it on your window sill if you wish to keep them.

I wouldn't add much more of the Plant Grow (although I've never used it myself) as it will likely contribute to an alage outbreak if the plants aren't growing (and using the ferts up).


hope that helps....


----------



## Sushi Monster (Jun 10, 2007)

AhhhhhH!!!! I see. Not good. My LFS sold them to me. Its pretty scary that they sell not aquatic as aquarium plants. 
Does this happen often?
ALso my ambulia plants are all loosing color and turning yellow. Some on top, and others on the bottom. Any idea why?

Im glad I found this place!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

there could be several reasons why....is there new growth at the top of the plant? It may have been grown emersed (out of water)....if that's the case you can see new growth at top that looks a little different from the rest of the plant while the lower leaves (emersed grown) die off....


----------



## Sushi Monster (Jun 10, 2007)

NO. It was a nice green a week ago but looking closer today, parts are starting to die and or yellow. Hmmmmmm..... if I put TOO much fert in then I'll get algae right? If not enough then what happens? 
Maybe I need to buy Flourish with the carbon in it. #-o


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

This is a gentle suggestion to people who are tempted to buy a plant that they don't know anything about: Don't do it.

It is easy to check a plant out at this site ("Aquarium Plants"), the Tropica site, or by googling the name. I have low-to-moderate light , non-CO2 tanks, and when I go plant shopping I bring with me a list plants that will do well in my environment.

Doing the research to create that list can be very educational.

Needless to say, the same advice holds for animals too, even more so.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Sushi, the 'Plant Gro' liquid you're adding is only giving you micro nutrients, no macros (the nitrogen, potassium and phosphorus) which the plants also need. I suggest you check out these 2 links for info regarding plant nutrient needs:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/07_nutrients.html
http://www.rexgrigg.com/ferts.htm



> My LFS sold them to me. Its pretty scary that they sell not aquatic as aquarium plants.
> Does this happen often?


Unfortunately, yes. Most lfs's know very little about aquatic plants and their cultivation.


----------



## Sushi Monster (Jun 10, 2007)

wow! Thanks! Im getting some tomorrow. These plants are dying.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's such a shame that LFSs sell those plants as aquatic. It's discouraging to new folks and ultimately kills their repeat business.

The trace elements you are adding are good. Are you adding any sort of carbon source whether it be from SeaChem Excel or CO2 addition? I would add that before worrying about macronutrients in a tank with such low lighting levels.


----------

